# consolekit[-policykit]  oder sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policyk

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mal wieder ein lustiges Problem:

```

sys-auth/consolekit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-auth/consolekit[-policykit] required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit] required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

```

kann mir leider keinen Reim drauf machen

Bitte um Hilfe!

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Es wäre bei sowas hilfreich wenn der Befehl der Ausgabe mit angegeben wird.

So kann hier kaum einer nachvollziehen woraus deine Ausgabe überhaupt entstanden ist...

Sollte eigentlich problemlos miteinander funktionieren, wurde evtl. versäumt bei emerge die "--newuse" Option mit anzugeben?

Ansonsten zeige mal bitte die Ausgabe von 

```
 # USE="consolekit policykit" emerge -av1DNt hal
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Klingt nach einer cirkulären Abhängigkeit. Also a ist abhängig von b und b ist abhängig von a und deshalb bekommst du beide nicht installiert. Bekommst du weg, in dem du USE="-policykit" emerge consolekit machst. Also so etwas in der Art. Müsstest da mal etwas mehr posten, dann kann man es genau sagen. Oder erst mal mit -consolekit übersetzen. Oder -hal.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Klingt nach einer cirkulären Abhängigkeit. Also a ist abhängig von b und b ist abhängig von a und deshalb bekommst du beide nicht installiert. Bekommst du weg, in dem du USE="-policykit" emerge consolekit machst. Also so etwas in der Art. Müsstest da mal etwas mehr posten, dann kann man es genau sagen. Oder erst mal mit -consolekit übersetzen. Oder -hal.

 

Hi,

im Moment sieht es so aus:

```
emerge --update world --deep 

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100316 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0 [2.26.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.4-r2 [1.0.10_p3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1 [2.3.20]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.7 [1.0.6]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdnav-4.1.3_p1168 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/texlive-core-2008-r7  USE="X -doc -source -tk" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2008  USE="-source" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/tex-base-0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008-r1  USE="-doc -source" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 [2.7.6]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.4-r1]

[ebuild     UD] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1 [0.19.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1 [0.8.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.2.4 [2.1.10]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1  USE="sdl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/luatex-0.50.0-r1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r2  USE="-doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2  USE="-doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/latex-base-1.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/xmltex-1.9-r2 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/passivetex-1.25 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.22  USE="latex" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.22.5 [2.22.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.71 [0.70]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.16 [0.15]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1  USE="-policykit*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18 [2.14.17]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.17 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r4 [0.10-r2] USE="-lame% -pulseaudio% -taglib%" 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2 [2.6.33, 2.6.33-r1] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.3.0-r2 [1.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.9 [2.18.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/bluez-4.63 [4.39-r2] USE="-caps% -gstreamer* -pcmcia%" 

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/vte-0.22.5 [0.24.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-1.1.1 [1.0.0-r2] USE="-libnl%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.7 [2.18.6]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.23 [0.22] USE="-gstreamer* -tdb%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3 [2.24.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-5.21 [5.00-r2]

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.28.2 [2.30.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5 [2.18.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.3-r1 [2.24.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3 [2.24.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20 [1.6.0.19]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-1.91.0_rc2 [1.70.0_beta1] USE="handbook%*" LINGUAS="de%* -ast% -be% -bg% -ca% -ca@valencia% -cs% -csb% -da% -el% -en_GB% -eo% -es% -et% -eu% -fi% -fr% -ga% -gl% -he% -hi% -hne% -hr% -hu% -is% -it% -ja% -km% -ko% -ku% -lt% -mai% -nb% -nds% -nl% -nn% -oc% -pa% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -se% -sk% -sl% -sv% -th% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18 [1.14.15] USE="gtk%* -thumbnail%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.2 [2.26.0] USE="-tools%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-exchange-2.28.3 [2.26.3]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/consolekit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit] required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-auth/consolekit[-policykit] required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

```

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du hast da ein ziemliches Gnome Durcheinander. Upgrade bei einigen Paketen und Downgrade bei anderen. Du hast da wohl ein paar Pakete aus dem Overlay installiert und das dann wieder entfernt. Und nun werden 2 unterschiedliche Versionen von Consolekit benötigt, die nicht gleichzeitig installiert sein können.

Mach mal USE="-consolekit" emerge -uDN world. Das sollte Consolekit erst mal ganz überflüssig machen. Und wenn dann alle Pakete auf einem Stand sind, dann ein emerge -uDN world. Das sollte klappen.

----------

## Tinitus

Gelöst:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818828-highlight-sysauth+consolekit.html[/code]

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items. 

 

```
$ eselect news read new

No news is good news.
```

  :Wink: 

G.H.

----------

